# February 2016 Fair



## janzo (Oct 20, 2015)

Well I finally booked a fair at the end of February.  I am very nervous but I need to put myself out there and gauge the response to my products.  I know we are our own worst critics so need to believe in myself and the products I make.  I have had good feedback from everyone who has tested my soaps etc but now we try the general public who have to pay for them!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 20, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just go out there and have fun!


----------



## Susie (Oct 20, 2015)

I want details when you get done, you know...full details!  But know I am rooting for you!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 21, 2015)

Wishing all the best!


----------



## Relle (Oct 21, 2015)

Susie said:


> I want details when you get done, you know...full details!  But know I am rooting for you!



Susie, not sure if you know - Aussie slang for your last sentence. (Irishlass knows now, that I told her).

Root = I now feel a bit embarrassed whenever I use the word root because in Australia it is both a verb and a noun used in place of f***. So I won’t say to a friend who is playing a game, “I’m rooting for you.” I’ll say “I’m cheering for you” instead. Even saying “root beer” seems to have taken on a whole new meaning…


----------



## janzo (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your support.  I will be getting your opinions on table set up etc, so be prepared!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm assuming you've been to craft fairs before as a shopper, so think of which booths attracted you and why. What was it about them that made them stand out. Use that info when you design your own display. Remember, you've got lots of competition for attention, so it's no time to blend in. Best of luck! :grin:


----------



## Spice (Oct 21, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Just go out there and have fun!





janzo said:


> Thank you everyone for your support.  I will be getting your opinions on table set up etc, so be prepared!


I wish I had taken a picture of the first time I set up my display. It  took me 5 minutes to set my table and soaps. I had no table cloth, no  banner, and only 4 different kinds of soaps. The table was old and the  color green. I set up at a flea market and I was at the end of the row. I  did have a canopy that I bought used. I had never been to a craft  fair.....ever; so you can imagine how I must have looked.
My thought was that I need to get out no matter how I looked, and I knew I looked bad.
That  wasnt my goal. My goal was.....that if I can sell one soap today, here,  with what I have......I can make it work. As I was setting up my little  2x2 (I only had four soaps) table, one of the vendors came by and asked  what I was selling......sold him 2 bars of soap on the spot. I sold a  total of 4 bars of soap that day.
I can sell 100 bars of soap  today......but I will always look back on that day...I will never be  able to sell as many soaps as I did that one day at my first flea market because...for me....selling 4  was like selling a million. 
Like shunt said, go out and have fun; take pictures and compare your growth to next time. :clap:


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Jan 11, 2016)

Good luck! If nothing else, it will be a learning experience  I hope it goes really well for you.


----------

